# A Lucky Break - Canon 5D mark ii



## jamiebonline (May 28, 2016)

Hi all 

So I am back after not shooting for a while. I basically ran low on funds and sold my Nikon gear. The little I had of it by then... 

Now a relative in my family has given me his Canon 5D ii ... to borrow. It had been used professionally by a friend of his who didn't want it anymore. (?) So I got lucky! It seems easy enough to operate after having the Nikon D7000. Actually I really like it! First ff camera also. I don't notice anything obviously wrong with it either.

I tried to check the shutter count but couldn't use the online facility I used before. Can someone help please? Thanks

I suppose many of you still use this machine. I need to learn something about Canon like inexpensive primes and what you think of the lens I got with it. It's the 28-135 3.5-5.6 macro (It needs a lens hood but that should be easy to get ?) 
opinions, experiences, comments are welcome


----------



## centauro74 (May 28, 2016)

You can't go wrong with the new nifty fifty "50mm 1.8"

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JustBen (May 30, 2016)

Here is how to check the shutter count: How to Check a DSLR’s Shutter Count (and Why You Should Care)
Never done it before, but seems easy enough.


----------



## jaomul (May 30, 2016)

The 85mm f1.8 is relatively inexpensive. It is regarded as an excellent lens by most, including me


----------



## Peeb (May 31, 2016)

Nice!  An EXIF reader should be able to show your shutter count as well.


----------



## goodguy (May 31, 2016)

Ohhhh you got my favorite brand of camera...............FREE 

5D II is still a nice camera, old but still capable, enjoy it


----------



## beagle100 (May 31, 2016)

jamiebonline said:


> Hi all
> 
> So I am back after not shooting for a while. I basically ran low on funds and sold my Nikon gear. The little I had of it by then...
> 
> ...




you can get a shutter count thru Magic Lantern and other programs  like eoscount.com
Free Shutter Count Download

I'll second the 50mm and or 85  or go longer with the 100mm 2.8 (non-L)


----------



## jamiebonline (May 31, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> jamiebonline said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...





Hey, thanks! this worked for me mainly cause I found the USB cable for it. Otherwise no. The shutter count is ...

42,964 - not bad at all !


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 1, 2016)

jamiebonline said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > jamiebonline said:
> ...



you should get many more future clicks -  I think the 'expected shutter life" is 250,000


----------



## jaomul (Jun 2, 2016)

jamiebonline said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > jamiebonline said:
> ...



Only broken in. I had a 1d2 that I bought once with 440,000 on it. Still worked great


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 6, 2016)

It is not possible to read the shutter count via an image.  Canon does not imbed the data into the image EXIF (I think Nikon does, but Canon does not.)

If a camera is sent in to Canon service (e.g. CPS = Canon Professional Service) and you request it, they'll tell you what your shutter count is.  But they don't have any utility that comes with the camera that reads it (I've never quite understood why that is).

Dire Studio makes a utility named "Shutter Count" which can read it.  I use it on all my Canon bodies (it technically does not support _every_ Canon body, but it does support the 5D II).  There's a version available for both Mac or Windows.

Although it's an older body, I still like the 5D II.  It was the first camera body I owned where I wasn't afraid to crank up the ISO.  Yes, newer cameras are even better, but it was no slouch and considering how long ago it was ... this was an awesome camera for it's time and it's STILL a really good camera. 

The focus system is very basic (9 point AF and only the center point is cross-type).  As such, it's not a great camera for any sort of sports/action photography.  But everything else about it is great.


----------

